
Elves vs. Trolls – Fighting Disinformation in Lithuania - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDsrwSX7piw
======
peter_d_sherman
Disclaimer: I do not know who this man is, or anything about what he
represents. I merely find it amusing that if "Trolls" (people, who for
whatever reason, speak untruth online) exist, than so must "Elves" (people who
are the reverse, and speak truth)...

Now, up until today, when I stumbled upon this video, I had never heard the
term "Elves" used in this context -- thus I am submitting this link.

This whole thing (not the video, but the concept), "Elves vs. Trolls" \-- has
a Tolkienesque, Lord Of The Rings, "Good Vs. Evil", "Us Vs. Them", Star Wars,
Epic Film, battle for the entirety of Middle-Earth feel to it... well, in my
opinion... but I'm sort of an armchair, amateur aspiring screenwriter (in
addition to being a programmer) so take everything I say with the proverbial
"grain of salt" <g>...

